# Dogs chasing deer!



## catfishhunterjames

Any Ohio Laws about chasing deer?


----------



## Dovans

Dont think a Dog will care if its against the law or not. We had a dog that would chase them. Actually brought one down as well. (buck and it was charging my son in the field) Dog had vendetta against Groundhogs, Raccoon and Deer. The one **** cost almost 600 bucks. Vet wanted to do more, but there is a point where you say enough is enough. She eventually recovered and went after ***** stronger then before. She really developed an attitude against them after that.


----------



## Shaun69007

I know how my neighbors deal with it. And no I don't think there is a law against it. Maybe a weekend in county lock up will change their attitude against deer.


----------



## fshnagn

catfishhunterjames said:


> Any Ohio Laws about chasing deer?


Probably different laws for different localities depending on how you intend to deal with the problem. Pays to check. In my area (rural) most folks accept that any canine caught chasing deer is likely to have a very bad day.


----------



## bobk

It's not legel to kill dogs for chasing deer. Chasing livestock or humans it is.
That's at least how I read the ohio code


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> It's not legel to kill dogs for chasing deer. Chasing livestock or humans it is.
> That's at least how I read the ohio code


That's how I read it also, I'd be very very cautious about killing someone's dog , you'll probably be liable for damages. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## beaver

Shoot, shovel, shut up. Any critter running loose on someone else's property without permission or control, is either wild or feral in my opinion.


----------



## garhtr

beaver said:


> Shoot, shovel, shut up. Any critter running loose on someone else's property without permission or control, is either wild or feral in my opinion.


 I've had beagles and **** hounds that were occasionally guilty of trespassing, if they had gotten shot we certainly would have had a Major Problem. 
Imo- just because a dog or is owner makes a mistake it doesn't justify death.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Junebug2320

Last set of beagles would run a deer if it were a slow rabbit day and we jumped the deer. Definitely would have a problem with a tough guy shooting our dog.


----------



## bobk

beaver said:


> Shoot, shovel, shut up. Any critter running loose on someone else's property without permission or control, is either wild or feral in my opinion.


That's a pretty sad statement. Damn it's a kill happy world. Kill the dog owners too.
Funny how people are willing to break the law when they are inconvenienced a little by a dog running around.


----------



## beaver

I'm not saying I shoot dogs. I'm saying if they aren't under control, they aren't a pet. If my dog was killing your chickens, would that be ok? 

Stray cats are the worst thing you can have in an ecosystem, and dogs aren't far from it. 

The same ones of you that are all teary eyed over a mutt, would be the first ones to jump on the "kill them all" bandwagon when it comes to coyotes. You know what the difference between a stray/loose dog and a coyote is? A coyote only kills to eat, and a dog will kill for fun.


----------



## streamstalker

beaver said:


> You know what the difference between a stray/loose dog and a coyote is?


The difference is that coyotes don't want to be your friend if given the chance.


----------



## beaver

Neither does a dog if it's lived it's entire life in the woods without any positive human contact. Just as a wolf raised in your home from a pup wouldn't try to eat you up. 

It's as simple as this, if you can't control your pet, it's not your pet. I understand things happen and dogs escape confinement or go chasing a critter onto your neighbors property. That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about either a stray feral dog, or a consistently trespassing "pet". Just because you love your dog, doesn't mean anyone else does. 

I personally don't have that issue because my only neighbor is an elderly lady without any outside pets. However, if she did have a roaming dog, I wouldn't care as long as it wasn't causing any real issues. However, I'm also a realist and not naive enough to think that dogs are anything other than just that, dogs. Therefore, I can see where other people who put a lot of work into managing their property how they see fit, might get a little perturbed or even trigger happy when someone's negligence allows their dog to hinder their efforts. 

Now as far as cats go, I have zero tolerance. I have a cat, it stays inside. I've had outside cats, and once they leave my yard, they aren't my cats anymore. A free roaming cat is awful on the native wildlife and has no place in the ecosystem.


----------



## miked913

beaver said:


> Neither does a dog if it's lived it's entire life in the woods without any positive human contact. Just as a wolf raised in your home from a pup wouldn't try to eat you up.
> 
> It's as simple as this, if you can't control your pet, it's not your pet. I understand things happen and dogs escape confinement or go chasing a critter onto your neighbors property. That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about either a stray feral dog, or a consistently trespassing "pet". Just because you love your dog, doesn't mean anyone else does.
> 
> I personally don't have that issue because my only neighbor is an elderly lady without any outside pets. However, if she did have a roaming dog, I wouldn't care as long as it wasn't causing any real issues. However, I'm also a realist and not naive enough to think that dogs are anything other than just that, dogs. Therefore, I can see where other people who put a lot of work into managing their property how they see fit, might get a little perturbed or even trigger happy when someone's negligence allows their dog to hinder their efforts.
> 
> Now as far as cats go, I have zero tolerance. I have a cat, it stays inside. I've had outside cats, and once they leave my yard, they aren't my cats anymore. A free roaming cat is awful on the native wildlife and has no place in the ecosystem.


Good thing we don't have Bobcats in Ohio that would be terrible.


----------



## beaver

Got me there, I should have clarified. I have zero tolerance for FERAL cats. Bobcats don't fall into that category. 

A native predator isn't the same as thousands of feral domestics thrown into the equation. Hence why "wild" pigs are a problem. The only reason the feral cats aren't treated the same way, is because of PR. Bleeding hearts think with their emotions instead of logical reasoning. Ask any biologist what their opinion on feral cats is.


----------



## Dovans

Just think if Vegans ran the world..


----------



## walcat

Kill it, bury it, shut up !!!!!!!!


----------



## nicklesman

I had a dog shot as a kid by one of you so called tough guys. Cost him a lot of money and a couple weeks in jail. Just remember that could be some kids pet that got out. Not everyone is perfect. I pray no one shoots my dogs now as an adult.


----------



## KaGee

beaver said:


> I'm not saying I shoot dogs. I'm saying if they aren't under control, they aren't a pet. .


 That is exactly what you said. Words mean things.


----------



## beaver

KaGee said:


> That is exactly what you said. Words mean things.


Please show me where I said I shoot dogs. Obviously I don't disagree with someone shooting a mutt on their property if that's what they feel inclined to do, but I don't recall saying that I do. In fact I specifically stated that if my neighbor had a loose dog, I wouldn't mind as long as it wasn't causing problems. I'm a big fan of personal liberties and property rights. There are a lot of things that I believe people should have the freedom and right to choose to do or not do, it doesn't mean that's what I personally do or don't do. A dog wandering through my property minding it's own business doesn't bother me, but if it bothers you, do what you feel necessary. 

I don't have neighbors except for the elderly lady I mentioned earlier, and she is still 400 yards away. so I don't have to worry about it so much. 

People have watched too many Disney movies and have humanized animals. I understand you love your pets, I do too. However, when it all boils down, your dog is still just a dog , cat still a cat, horse still a horse, etc. Just because some people have tugged at your heart strings by posting coincidental videos and making up stories to go with them, doesn't mean anything less. My friends and family pick on me because I treat my dog like he's part child and part best friend. However if we were lost in the woods and starving to death, id be having French bulldog on a spit.


----------



## sherman51

its in a dogs nature to chase wild animals. just about any rabbit or **** dog will chase a deer at one time or the other. its not that the owner doesn't have control its just that a hunting dog will chase deer if they jump one in the wild. but most hunting dogs will only chase deer for a short time then give up and go back to hunting. but some larger dogs will chase them for hours. and you never know when a pet dog is going to chase a deer.

I would never think of shooting any dog for chasing deer. almost all dogs will give up before catching a deer.

just like our last pet. she loved chasing the rabbits out of our yard, but that's as far as she went. she didn't try to catch them she wouldn't have had a clue what to do if she had caught one. but she would run to the end of our yard and bark.
sherman


----------



## steelhead1

My 6lb MIn Pin thinks she's a mighty Deer hunter. It's hilarious!


----------



## KaGee

beaver said:


> Please show me where I said I shoot dogs.


Well....


beaver said:


> Shoot, shovel, shut up. Any critter running loose on someone else's property without permission or control, is either wild or feral in my opinion.


I don't know how any reasonable person would take it any other way.


----------



## beaver

You mean you don't know how any other person who likes to jump to conclusions and put words in other people's mouths would take it any other way....

I don't smoke Marijuana, but if I supported the idea of someone else wanting to do such, does that mean I admit to smoking Marijuana? 

I'm not opposed to shooting a dog, but I don't do it personally. At least not for the simple reason of it being on my property. However, I have no reason to. If I had livestock to worry about, put a lot of effort into maintaining a good deer herd, etc. That may change my actions. My stance is that a dog is a dog, and not entitled to the same rights as humans.


----------



## waterfox

in ohio dog must be on a leash but i think the invisible fence is ok on your property.
in trumbull co there have been many citations issued for dog at large with a fine of $150 for
fido's mommy or daddy as the mutt owners call them self.
there's more than one way to skin a cat. i like 12 gage best


----------



## crappiedude

Not all dogs are the same. Some are pets and others are strays.
It's been a few years but on the 2 farms I hunt we used to have a real problem with pack dogs running around. I guess some could have belonged to some of the neighbors but most were just strays dumped off by people just getting sick of their pets. At first it started off as just a few dogs but after 8 or 10 years the numbers grew and they seemed to separate into 2 differ groups. Through out the early season one year we determined there were somewhere between 15-20 different dogs. You didn't see all the dogs at once and you may not even see these dogs at all for a day or a few days, it's a pretty big area they seemed to roam. Most days if you didn't see them you would hear them running deer or whatever else they could find to worry.
One of the farmers asked us to "shoot them all" but we didn't. 2 of the guys were hunting in the late season one year and as they got back to the truck they noticed one of the dogs was coming towards them. Lucky for them they got in their car and 2 other dogs showed up just as they got in. The dogs were very aggressive.
The 2 guys went up to the landowners house (about a 1/2 mile away)and told him about the dogs before they left and we all decided we were done hunting for the season. Early the next spring I stopped in and saw the farmer and he told me they had killed 14 dogs off the back of that property. One of the dogs had a litter over near one of his silos and it was very aggressive.
The only good thing about coyotes is that since they showed up, the dog problem has never returned.

Beaver does have a point on how to deal with problem dogs and as he said there are times when ya just got to do what's necessary.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

The reason why I ask the question is cause I know someone that puts out corn to watch deer and other wildlife. When they show up the dogs run them off. I would rather get the dog owner in trouble and not shoot the dog because it's not the dogs fault it has a dumbass/careless owner that really don't care for it. I have a beagle and understand they get away but when you see the damn dog sitting and watching the corn just to chase them off.


----------



## Team VanHorn

Problem critters ---------------
Passing critters ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sciotodarby

I'd say something to the dogs owners if you know where they come from. It's their responsibility to keep the dog contained and at least give the owner a chance to fix the problem before taking care of it yourself. If nothing comes from that meeting and the dogs are still running and chasing deer- it's fair game IMO. If the dog is far enough away from it's home that you don't recognize it or it doesn't have a tag or collar on, it's fair game. To cover your backside, I wouldn't mention it to anybody that you've taken care of a problem.


----------



## mike oehme

It is my understanding that you can not use dogs to hunt deer in Ohio, You can use them to recover them after being shot if you cannot find the carcass, But if you let your dog out and there's deer on your property, the dog is going to chase them because the dog is protecting his turf and is chasing off the offending animal. If a dog chases a deer ok, but if the dog is trained to do so and is set on the deer buy its owner & brings it down, then that's illegal in the state of Ohio.


----------



## bare naked

mike oehme said:


> It is my understanding that you can not use dogs to hunt deer in Ohio, You can use them to recover them after being shot if you cannot find the carcass, But if you let your dog out and there's deer on your property, the dog is going to chase them because the dog is protecting his turf and is chasing off the offending animal. If a dog chases a deer ok, but if the dog is trained to do so and is set on the deer buy its owner & brings it down, then that's illegal in the state of Ohio.


A recovery dog has to be kept on a leash at all times.


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek

Rest assured, you can be liable for killing a persons hunting dog on your own property. I've seen it happen. But it was a good, young, AKC Field Champion hound, not a junk dog, or an unsupervised dog. It was unfortunate not to go on and become an excellent sire. Took the wind out of the owners and I never seen them at another trial. What a shame.
Long story short, woman pops out of the house and shoots the dog and throws it in her pond and hung the gps collar unit hanging in her barn.
I have no sympathy for loose mutts that terrorize game on someone's land. Just make sure you go through the proper channels first. 
It sure made for a crappy first day of gun season last year and the owner told me to take it out. I felt it wasn't my place. I'd say coyotes have taken care of business by now anyway.


----------



## mike oehme

Lucy of Alum Creek said:


> Rest assured, you can be liable for killing a persons hunting dog on your own property. I've seen it happen. But it was a good, young, AKC Field Champion hound, not a junk dog, or an unsupervised dog. It was unfortunate not to go on and become an excellent sire. Took the wind out of the owners and I never seen them at another trial. What a shame.
> Long story short, woman pops out of the house and shoots the dog and throws it in her pond and hung the gps collar unit hanging in her barn.
> I have no sympathy for loose mutts that terrorize game on someone's land. Just make sure you go through the proper channels first.
> It sure made for a crappy first day of gun season last year and the owner told me to take it out. I felt it wasn't my place. I'd say coyotes have taken care of business by now anyway.


That's a dam shame. I don't agree with that at all and the woman that shot the dog should be brought up on charges.


----------



## beaver

Why is that mike? If the dog was on her property and she didn't want it there, the owner of the dog should be charged with trespassing and menacing in my opinion. Nothing like getting woke up in the middle of the night because some **** hunter has a dog barking in your back yard, or having your chickens mauled because some dog owner isn't responsible. It's not the dogs fault persay, but that doesn't mean the dog should be treated like a person. 

What cracks me up is most of you guys crying over some mutts, are the first ones to jump on the "shoot on sight" bandwagon when it comes to talking about people trespassing.


----------

